# Knitting and Crocheting For Kids



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

So I do not knit or crochet but my kids really want to learn. I was given a heap of yarn and needles by a gal at church yesterday. I guess she overheard us and wanted to give my kiddos a Christmas present, hers gave it up as a hobby a while ago but they took lessons instead of using a book to learn. 
Does anyone have any recommendations for tutorials or YouTube channels for kids knitting? It needs to be slow and easy to follow so we can learn as a group. Also which would be easier for kids ages four through seven to start with knitting or crocheting?
Honestly I am so excited about the opportunity to learn a fiber art and better yet be learning it along side my children!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Lion Brand Yarn's website is where I learned basics. They also have free patterns. But I think you have to sign up for an account (don't have to buy anything) to access the free patterns.

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&learnToCrochet=1


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Watch where they put their hands on the needles. Chances are, the hands will be midway on the needle. They need to be up near the tips.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Back when my grandmother tried to teach me how to knit, my grandfather shortened needles to make it easier for us kids to handle them. 

I would also suggest starting them with heavier yarn because it's easier to manage and projects will go a lot quicker so they feel like they're making progress. 

I'm not overly helpful as far as helping someone learn how to knit because I'm self taught and do it all very backwards to the rest of the world and because of that, I can't read patterns so I can only knit socks.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks, I will try to sign up for the lion tutorials and patterns. I am so excited to get to learn a new skill with my kids. Even though I know what the kids are getting, I am giddy with excitement over getting to try knitting on Christmas morning


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

HillBettyMama said:


> Thanks, I will try to sign up for the lion tutorials and patterns. I am so excited to get to learn a new skill with my kids. Even though I know what the kids are getting, I am giddy with excitement over getting to try knitting on Christmas morning


How fun! There are some great and simple Youtube videos also. Using a larger needle works for older children but if they have small hands try a size 5 or a mid size needle and also shorter. Try using a medium weight yarn, not super thick as it will be easier to manage for the kids. The wood needles I have are shorter and a nice size for smaller hands. As you are casting on, make sure that row is a little loose. When you knit the second row, the needle has to slip into that row...it can require some practice. There are different ways to cast on, and it is good to learn them to find what works for you. After the two rows look even and you are happy with them, the third row goes much easier. Knitting is very easy to frog or take apart...to try again!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My niece wanted to learn to do something, and we are 7 hours away, so I bought the round knitting looms and sent them to her. She is 8 and picked it up so fast. Has been making hats for her American Girl dolls and for her cousins. It was not an ideal solution, but better than not being able to do anything. 
http://www.michaels.com/knit-quick-knitting-loom-set/10356126.html#q=Loom+knit&start=2


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Karenrbw said:


> My niece wanted to learn to do something, and we are 7 hours away, so I bought the round knitting looms and sent them to her. She is 8 and picked it up so fast. Has been making hats for her American Girl dolls and for her cousins. It was not an ideal solution, but better than not being able to do anything.
> http://www.michaels.com/knit-quick-knitting-loom-set/10356126.html#q=Loom+knit&start=2


You did a sweet thing Karen! I know a lady who sells hats and scarves she makes on a knitting round loom. They are quite pretty, I watched a video today on how you can use one to make a doubled band...pretty slick! Using one is also a skill that a person can enjoy. It is just another way to knit.  I think you came up with an ideal way to encourage your Niece! She may want to try needles later but she has mastered the knitting loom! How cool!


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey gals, I think I am going to have to come back here every now and then for some encouragement! I had no clue knitting was so complicated. My daughter gave up after a half hour and did not get the knack of casting on yet. I spent about two hours trying to figure out how to cast on and knit one row of stitches (or is it chains). Up until now I thought casting only applied to fishing!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

HillBettyMama said:


> Hey gals, I think I am going to have to come back here every now and then for some encouragement! I had no clue knitting was so complicated. My daughter gave up after a half hour and did not get the knack of casting on yet. I spent about two hours trying to figure out how to cast on and knit one row of stitches (or is it chains). Up until now I thought casting only applied to fishing!


Don't give up, try other ways.... There are different ways to cast on, some are much easier to pick right up. Do you know a knitter anywhere near you? Having someone demonstrate some basic knitting techniques in person can be very helpful! I looked up a few more youtube videos and I found something that might just help.

Here is a very basic although a bit slow video that I think children could follow easier. It shows casting on using back loops. There are different ways to do that also but he shows a pretty easy one using his left thumb to create the loop.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_W...KqUUw&annotation_id=annotation_746626253#t=4m

Please keep us posted! My primary fiber craft is crochet and then spinning yarn...then knitting which I picked up this year.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Pretty much what romysbaskets said- Don't give up! It takes lots of practice, certainly more than 30 min. or even a couple of hours. Chains is a crochet term. Good luck and keep trying, you and your daughter will get the hang of it eventually!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If I can knit, anybody can. I learned to socks before I could capably knit at all and Calgary landfill is home to many of my mistakes.


WR., I feel the same way about crocheting...I figure one needle..wow I can do so much with it! I figure surely anyone can pick up crocheting... Others told me knitting was that way...mmmm Then as I was picking up 5 needles to do my first sock...well that was challenging. I am going to take apart my second rug I wove on my homemade loom because after I lifted it off, it was not as straight as I wanted. I will salvage the yarn though to make another one. I have had my mishaps but I reuse the yarns. 

HillBettyMama, practice and patience will reward you with hand skills you will enjoy your entire life! What a great gift to give your children.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Ditto the don't give up!

I like this youtube channel for crochet. Do you have any left hander kids? or yourself?
This channel even does a left handed version for almost all tutorials.
I never could learn crochet from my memaw because I'm right handed, and she was left. Neither of us could overcome our awkwardness with the weaker hand long enough for me to "get it" from her.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Meladora1


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I taught crochet to school children where I worked for 30 years.  I've taught all ages from Kindergarden to High School and also many moms and grandmas of the students too! Although I think crocheting is easier for kids to pick up, I have had many kids of different ages ask me to show them how to knit. Some kids have better manual dexterity than others. Some of my best crochet or knitters were BOYS!!!! There are many GOOD books for kids to learn to crochet or knit at Walmart, Fred Meyers or BiMart etc. These are stores here in Oregon though, not sure where you live. Go to your local craft store and you will probably see some. They show step by step with picture tutorials. Good luck! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I had a young visitor today and apparently, the latest crafty trend for kids at the moment is arm knitting. No needles required and a cute chunky or loose knit scarf can be made in a half hour. 

It is my understanding that both arm knitting and arm crocheting techniques are available on youtube.

I watched a video on arm knitting recently WR, yep you are right...youtube. Don't let the title fool you, she is good at putting instructions in an easy step by step manner. 

This gal is a good beginner instructor. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzEUh7RJ2H8[/ame]


----------

